

What do developers spend all that time on? - RyanONeill1970
http://ryanoneill.com/what-do-developers-spend-all-that-time-on/

======
Turing_Machine
The real error was committed by whoever required this to work on IE7 in the
first place (or whichever customer hasn't updated their browsers in, what,
seven years now?).

------
andersthue
There goes that day - when do we ever code these days?

~~~
pan69
When we finally come home late in the evening an realize we promised to have
that new feature ready for the next day... There goes that evening...

